
Twitter may come and go, but newspapers are here to stay - danielzarick
http://www.nevadaappeal.com/article/20091004/NEWS/910039949/1029/NONE&parentprofile=1061#
======
chaosmachine
... says the Executive Director of the Nevada Press Association.

------
GiraffeNecktie
From the article "To say that newspapers are dying is to miss the point.
Newspapers are changing. Maybe they won't be called newspapers anymore. Maybe
they won't be delivered to your doorstep. Maybe they'll all be free, or maybe
you'll have to pay to read them online."

Or in other words, newspapers are dying.

